
How Satya Nadella Has Completely Changed Microsoft In 3 Months - amazedsaint
http://www.businessinsider.in/How-Satya-Nadella-Has-Completely-Changed-Microsoft-In-Just-3-Months/articleshow/35173529.cms?fb_action_ids=10202276073924127&fb_action_types=og.likes
======
bediger4000
I'm sceptical. Is it possible for anyone to "completely change" a large
corporate entity? If possible, is that even a good thing? It will certainly
take time for the metaphorical dust to settle, and we see if any unintended
effects follow on from a complete change, eh?

